# Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon



## JimIg23 (May 4, 2008)

Hi all.

I am thinking of buying a TS within a few hours driving distance.  Glacier Canyon in the dells seems the closest and probably the area I would go to at least every other year.  I don't know very much about Wyndham, so I have several questions.  Any help would be appreciated!

1) Does it work on a point system or a one week deed?
2) if points, how many would I need for a one week 2 bedroom in summer? 
3) what would be a good resale price?
4) When you buy resale, is there an internal trade system available to you?
5) does it make sense to buy one there or a cheaper one (is there) and trade into it (during summer)?
6) Is it a nice resort?  Do you have to pay for the Wilderness water parks if you are there?


----------



## ausman (May 4, 2008)

I would refer you to this site, http://forums.atozed.com , where with a bit of poking around answers to 1-5 should be apparent.

Don't know about #6.


----------



## famy27 (May 8, 2008)

To answer number 6, the resort is very nice.  I stayed there with my family and some friends last summer.  

If you are staying at Glacier Canyon, you will have full use of all of the Wilderness waterparks (except those at Wilderness on the Lake, which is not on property).  You receive a wristband each day which gives you access to the indoor and outdoor parks.  The outdoor park at Glacier Canyon has the fewest slides, but it does have a very nice lazy river.

My only caution about this property is that it is extremely spread out.  To walk from one end to the other would be very difficult, and Glacier Canyon is a bit of a hike from the "main" part of the resort.  There is a shuttle available to take you throughout the resort.

The units are spacious and well-designed, with rustic decor.  Four adults and two children were comfortable in a two-bedroom unit.  The only other negative was parking, which was extremely limited.  However, they were still buidling when we were there, so this may have changed.


----------



## jercal10 (May 9, 2008)

JimIg23 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am thinking of buying a TS within a few hours driving distance.  Glacier Canyon in the dells seems the closest and probably the area I would go to at least every other year.  I don't know very much about Wyndham, so I have several questions.  Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


See others


----------



## EAM (May 9, 2008)

When you are making your decision, consider the maintenance fees, too, and realize that maintenance fees are sometimes artificially low when a resort is being developed and sold.  

Also, if you're not in a hurry to buy, wait until later this year (e.g. August) and ask a Wyndham owner to check to see if Glacier Canyon fills up during the 13-10 month before checkin period (ARP period) when it can be booked by owners at Glacier Canyon but not by others in the FSP system.


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2008)

I booked at Tamarack for week 31 2008 a few weeks into the 10 month mark.  There was pretty good availability for Glacier Canyon after Tamarack was booked up.  This could always change, but at least for now it does not appear that one needs ARP for summer.  If you really want to go July 4th, maybe, but not "summer".


----------



## JimIg23 (May 9, 2008)

thanks everyone.  I have not seen alot of resales in this resort.  I will start looking at the other resorts also.


----------

